# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أفضل معجم لمفردات العربية أعيش معه بقية العمر ؟

## عربي

قد نويت بإذن الله شراء معجم 

فأي المعاجم ترون أنه أنفع للعيش معه ما تبقي من العمر ؟

1- تاج العروس 
2- لسان العرب 
....
....
....

* لمن كان لديه علم بأفضل طبعة أرجو أن لا يبخل علينا بتحديدها.

----------


## الجباري

أخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، و بعد:
فيصعب الجواب على ما طلبت لأن كتب اللغة لا تحصى و كثير منها يتقارب 
في المنهج و المستوى و الدقة و السعة ، و ان كانت تختلف أحيانا من حيث 
موضوعها و الغرض من تأليفها ..
ولعل أجود كتب اللغة -فيما أرجح-   تاج العروس شرح القاموس  للمرتضى الزبيدي
ذلك لأن القاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي أوفر المعاجم مادة حيث ضم فيما أعلم 
ما يقرب من مائة ألف مادة ، و هو بذلك يفوق لسان العرب لابن منظور..
وأما شارحه الزبيدي فلم يذخر وسعا في شرح غامضه و بسط شواهده مستعينا
بمن تقدمه من ائمة اللغة و غيرهم..
هذا فضلا عمن حققوه و نشروه في أحسن صورة ..
وهناك معجم المجمع اللغوي بالقاهرة المطول ، و هو نافع لمن اراد الاطلاع على 
المفردات و التعابير الجديدة في لغة العرب.. فقد أجاد المشرفون على هذا العمل
الكبير و أحسنوا الإخراج ...
فجزى الله كل غيور على لغة القرآن وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته يوم العرض عليه.
و دمت لأخيك سالما و المسلمين..

----------


## إيهاب رفعت

شكرا جدااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  اااااااا

----------


## الباز

مختار الصحاح لإدمان التظر
واللسان لمن أراد القراءة وحفظ الشواهد والأمثال، ومثله تاج العروس.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أوافق أخي الجباري في أن ((تاج العروس)) من أوسع المعجم اللغوية ، ويحتوي هذا المعجم على ضبط لكثير من أسماء الأعلام التي تشكل على كثير من الباحثين.
قال الشيخ المعلمي - رحمه الله - في مقدمة الإكمال (1/14) : ((في القاموس وشرحه طائفة كبيرة من ضبط الأسماء والكنى والألقاب والأنساب)).

وحبذا لو يضم الباحث له كتاب ((المعجم الكبير)) الذي يقوم على إعداده مجمع اللغة العربية لأنه اعتمد طريقة عبقرية في ترتيب المادة وذكر الأصول التي تدور عليها المادة من حيث المعنى ، وهي فكرة مأخوذة من معجم ((مقاييس اللغة)) لابن فارس ، رحمه الله .
وللفائدة المعجم الكبير طبع منه حتى الآن سبعة مجلدات تنتهي بنهاية حرف الدال .

----------


## أبو القاسم

وللاشتقاق معجم المقاييس

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخبرني شيخنا محمد بن علي آدم وفقه الله وهو ضليعٌ في علوم الآلة أنَّ "المصباح المنير" للفيُّومي يفوق القاموس في الضبط والدِّقَّة والدِّقة في هذا العلم.

----------


## غريب39

.
لكن مواد "المصباح المنير" قليلة جدا مقارنة مع "القاموس المحيط" و شرحه "التاج".
.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا معلومٌ بداهة، ولا أتكلَّم عن القلَّة والكثرة بقدر ما أتكلَّم عن أهميَّة هذا الكتاب وعدم غناء غيره عنه تقريبًا.

----------


## عربي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## معتوق

> وهناك معجم المجمع اللغوي بالقاهرة المطول ، و هو نافع لمن اراد الاطلاع على 
> المفردات و التعابير الجديدة في لغة العرب.. فقد أجاد المشرفون على هذا العمل
> الكبير و أحسنوا الإخراج ...


أخي الكريم ما اسم هذا المعجم ؟ لأني أرغب في اقتنائه وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عربي

> أوافق أخي الجباري في أن ((تاج العروس)) من أوسع المعجم اللغوية ، ويحتوي هذا المعجم على ضبط لكثير من أسماء الأعلام التي تشكل على كثير من الباحثين.
> قال الشيخ المعلمي - رحمه الله - في مقدمة الإكمال (1/14) : ((في القاموس وشرحه طائفة كبيرة من ضبط الأسماء والكنى والألقاب والأنساب)).
> وحبذا لو يضم الباحث له كتاب ((المعجم الكبير)) الذي يقوم على إعداده مجمع اللغة العربية لأنه اعتمد طريقة عبقرية في ترتيب المادة وذكر الأصول التي تدور عليها المادة من حيث المعنى ، وهي فكرة مأخوذة من معجم ((مقاييس اللغة)) لابن فارس ، رحمه الله .
> وللفائدة المعجم الكبير طبع منه حتى الآن سبعة مجلدات تنتهي بنهاية حرف الدال .





> أخي الكريم ما اسم هذا المعجم ؟ لأني أرغب في اقتنائه وجزاك الله خيرا


هذا اسم المعجم يرحمك الله

----------


## أبوبكر بن أبى حازم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياإخوانى كتبت منذ دقائق قبل قراءة موضوعكم بطلب معجمى لسان العرب والمعجم الكبير الذى يصدره مجمع اللغة العربية بمصر والحمد لله على وصولى لموضوعكم 
فأرجوا الله سبحانه أن تكونوا سبباً فى حصولى عليهما . 
وجزاكم الله علماً نافعاً .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

رأي الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون رحمه الله:
(معاجم الألفاظ: وأعلاها وأوثقها وأيسرها جميعا، هو: لسان العرب لابن منظور، وتاج العروس للزبيدي، الذي تضمّن جميع نصوص القاموس المحيط وتكملاته). عبد السلام هارون: قطوف أدبية: حول تجربتي في احياء التراث: 25. وانظر: عبد السلام هارون: تحقيق النصوص ونشرها: 62.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وانظر:
المدارس المعجمية:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....DA%CC%E3%C7%CA

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الدكتور محمد ماهر حمادة:
(ابن منظور .. لسان العرب .. من أضخم معاجم اللغة العربية وأوسعها، وهو يحوي ثمانين ألف مادّة .. وهو حافل بأقوال اللغويين والنحاة وشرّاح الدواوين والمجامع الشعرية. وهو يعد بحقّ موسوعة أدبيّة لغويّة حافلة.
الفيروز آبادي .. القاموس المحيط .. من أكثر معاجم اللغة العربية في هذا العصر وأنفعها، وعلى الرغم من أنه أصغر حجما من لسان العرب إلا أنه مكثّف المادة جدا؛ ذلك أنه شرح معاني الكلمات دون الاتيان بالشواهد الشعريّة والأمثال.
المرتضى الزبيدي .. تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس .. أضخم معجم عربي على الإطلاق إذْ يحوي قرابة 120 ألف مادة). المصادر العربية والمعرّبة: 183 - 187.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وهنا قاعدة في العزو:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=7576

----------


## أم سكر

> رأي الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون رحمه الله:
> (معاجم الألفاظ: وأعلاها وأوثقها وأيسرها جميعا، هو: لسان العرب لابن منظور، وتاج العروس للزبيدي، الذي تضمّن جميع نصوص القاموس المحيط وتكملاته). عبد السلام هارون: قطوف أدبية: حول تجربتي في احياء التراث: 25. وانظر: عبد السلام هارون: تحقيق النصوص ونشرها: 62.


بحكم دراستي أتفق معه لأني أراه شاملا لكل مفردات اللغة على حد علمي.بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

أفضل طبعة للسان العرب لابن منظور هي طبعة بولاق والله أعلم .

----------


## امين صلاح

السلام عليكم
اني لأتكلم بحزن لما رايت اغلب الردود حاجمة عن كتب السلف و لو راى الطلاب ما في التهديب و المحكم و التاصيل بالصحاح لما تذكرو معجم المجمع العربي 
لكن الحق مع محي الدين عبد الحميد حين قال في مقدمة شرح ابن عقيل ..نحن في زمن اقل ما فيه من عاب انك تجد راغبا في علوم العرب الا القليل النادر لانهم قوم ذهبت مدنيتهم و دالت دولتهم و اصبحت الغلبة لغيرهم
و لانصح الطالب باقتناء كتب السلف مثل كتاب الصحاح الذي ذاع صيته و حشيت عليه حواشي تظهر قيمته في وسط العلماء لو تدبرت كلامي لقلت لك اجعل الصحاح هو الاصل و المقعد لك في اللغة و طالع التهذيب و المحكم و غير من المعاجم المشهورة من لسان العرب و تاج العروس المقتطفة بدورها من التهذيب و غيرها
اقتني لسان العرب و تاج العروس ان احببت لكن دع عنك كتاب معجم المجمع لان السلف اغنى عن التاليف
اخوك في الله    غيور على السلف

----------


## امين صلاح

أفضل طبعة للسان العرب الان هي طبعة دار صادر بشهادة كثير من المحققين
اما طبعة بولاق فقد نفذت من زمن و من وجد هذه الطبعة فليشتريها مهما كانت قيمتها

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن الكردي

هناك أربعة أو خمسة طبعات علي الشبكة:
1-در صادر.
2-طبعة بولاق،بنوعين مختلفين.
3-دار احياء التراث العربي.
4-دار المعارف.

----------


## أبو صالح الحوراني

[quote=امين صلاح;217292]السلام عليكم
اني لأتكلم بحزن لما رايت اغلب الردود حاجمة عن كتب السلف و لو راى الطلاب ما في التهديب و المحكم و التاصيل بالصحاح لما تذكرو معجم المجمع العربي 
لكن الحق مع محي الدين عبد الحميد حين قال في مقدمة شرح ابن عقيل ..نحن في زمن اقل ما فيه من عاب انك تجد راغبا في علوم العرب الا القليل النادر لانهم قوم ذهبت مدنيتهم و دالت دولتهم و اصبحت الغلبة لغيرهم
و لانصح الطالب باقتناء كتب السلف مثل كتاب الصحاح الذي ذاع صيته و حشيت عليه حواشي تظهر قيمته في وسط العلماء لو تدبرت كلامي لقلت لك اجعل الصحاح هو الاصل و المقعد لك في اللغة و طالع التهذيب و المحكم و غير من المعاجم المشهورة من لسان العرب و تاج العروس المقتطفة بدورها من التهذيب و غيرها
اقتني لسان العرب و تاج العروس ان احببت لكن دع عنك كتاب معجم المجمع لان السلف اغنى عن التاليف
اخوك في الله    غيور على السلف[/quote
أنا أوافق الأخ الكريم  بشق  من كلامه وازيد على ماقال أنه لا بد لطالب العربية أن ينظر في معجم العين ويطالعه ويستفيد منه
وأخالفه بشق منه لأنه لا مانع من مراجعة المعاجم العصرية للاطلاع على المصطلحات والكلمات الجديدة

----------

